# Holding steady



## Kenny T. (Feb 26, 2012)

My aim is a little loopy on target. Would a quality stabilizer help with this? Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Loopy on the target sometimes means that your bow's draw length is a little long. A stabilizer can help & enhance steadiness. But the better solution would be to fine tune your bow's DL first. 

Stabilizers seem to be a hot topic right now. Reo has a huge amount of weight on both his front and side rod. Jessie & Chance have less on the front rod and lots on low side rods. The thing to remember about stabilizers is that almost every archer is different and each archer's optimum stabilizer setup will be different, sometimes very different. It's mostly a trial and error process that takes quite a while to work out.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

aread said:


> Loopy on the target sometimes means that your bow's draw length is a little long. A stabilizer can help & enhance steadiness. But the better solution would be to fine tune your bow's DL first.
> 
> Stabilizers seem to be a hot topic right now. Reo has a huge amount of weight on both his front and side rod. Jessie & Chance have less on the front rod and lots on low side rods. The thing to remember about stabilizers is that almost every archer is different and each archer's optimum stabilizer setup will be different, sometimes very different. It's mostly a trial and error process that takes quite a while to work out.
> 
> ...


I would ditto what Allen said. I would also try adjusting your draw length and get your sight picture somewhat steady without a stabilizer on it and then fine tune from there. What do you consider "loopy"? Form pic would giv us an idea as well.


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

Peep Height may also be some of that cause and effect, along with draw length, expierment with anchors and draw length and peep height till you find a solution that holds steddy eddy!


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, lowered holding weight, draw length is shorter by moving draw stops. I am shooting bee stinger 28front w about 2oz n a 15 back side w 8Oz on, it seems to be holding real good the last couple of days. The extra holding weight is helping the hinge to go off allot better too.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

without seeing a pic of you shooting,ill guess your pulling to much weight.


----------



## vsuley (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello!

I'm trying to figure out if this advice applies to me as well, by loopy did the original poster mean that while aiming the scope/reticule hovers around the target instead of staying steady? Or that the arrows are landing around the target instead of dead center?

I use a recurve, and sometimes my aiming reticule is steady and sometimes not so much. When it moves around too much I let down and then draw again and that usually helps me. Does the draw length advice apply to recurves or was it specific to compounds?

Thanks! 
Vin


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

No archer can hold absolutely steady on a target. Even the top pro's have some range of motion (ROM). Some of them can be dead steady for a few seconds, but not always. 

When we say that the perceived ROM is "loopy" we mean that the pin is making relatively large, but steady & gentle motions. The opposite is a jerky range of motion.

Draw length for both recurves and compounds is a function of alignment and holding the weight of the string with you back muscle. So a recurve archer has a specific draw length that is the optimum for them. The challenge with recurves is to duplicate this on every arrow. With compounds, we have it relatively easy since compound bows have a draw check in the form of the cams.

You are doing the right thing by letting down when a shot is going bad. It takes some archers too long to learn this & some never seem to learn it. For me, it's the hardest shot in archery . We would all be better off if we learned to never let ourselves shoot a bad shot.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## vsuley (Feb 21, 2012)

Very helpful indeed, thanks Allen!


----------

